# Book Raffle-Johan Bruyneel, we might as well win



## MrRidley (7 Dec 2009)

Passed on to me by DMoan, usual procedure, names to be drawn friday night.


----------



## Panter (7 Dec 2009)

Please


----------



## longers (7 Dec 2009)

Yes please.


----------



## eldudino (7 Dec 2009)

Aye for me.


----------



## MacB (7 Dec 2009)

yes please and get off the list Panter, you'll become a bottleneck


----------



## Telemark (7 Dec 2009)

yes please

T


----------



## aka0019 (7 Dec 2009)

I'm in please


----------



## JiMBR (7 Dec 2009)

Yes please.


----------



## Panter (8 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> yes please and get off the list Panter, you'll become a bottleneck



Oi, stop that complaining at the back there


----------



## MacB (8 Dec 2009)

Panter said:


> Oi, stop that complaining at the back there



If I squint I can just see the front of the queue....

It did get me thinking though that maybe the books should just have a thread each and you just add your name on. OP on thread holds master list of names and the books move on according to the list. Save having to raffle and could be a little section on it's own, alphabetical maybe rather than posting dates......hmmmm


----------



## rich p (8 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> If I squint I can just see the front of the queue....
> 
> It did get me thinking though that maybe the books should just have a thread each and you just add your name on. OP on thread holds master list of names and the books move on according to the list. Save having to raffle and could be a little section on it's own, alphabetical maybe rather than posting dates......hmmmm



Slow day, MacB?


----------



## MacB (8 Dec 2009)

rich p said:


> Slow day, MacB?



it's going to be, though have just finished fettling the butterfly bars back on to the Surly


----------



## MrRidley (11 Dec 2009)

And the winner is..............













Macb, pm your address and i'll pop it in the post.


----------



## MacB (12 Dec 2009)

done, and many thanks


----------

